# HELP! Airwing muscle bike made in "Western Germany"



## streetrodder_1940 (Jul 16, 2020)

I recently acquired a vintage 20" Airwing muscle bike. I am having a hard time finding information on it. The decals only say "Made in Western Germany". I am assuming it was made in the early to mid 60's. A single speed with a coaster brake and front hand brake.does anyone know anything about these bikes or where I may find info.

Thank You
Rudy


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2020)

I just Googled  Airwing Muscle Bike Pictures and pictures came up.   Cool bikes.


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jul 17, 2020)

stoney said:


> I just Googled  Airwing Muscle Bike Pictures and pictures came up.   Cool bikes.



I also did a Google search, only 1 Airwing came up which was a 3 speed. The others were look-alikes by other manufacturers. I did the same on Yahoo, again only another 3 speed. Just hoping to learn more about the bike and the company that made it

Thanks


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 23, 2021)

I decided to try and make the bike a little more presentable so I started gathering parts and pieces and cleaned and serviced it. I doubt that I lucked out and made it "original" but I think it is now a bit more appealing. Any thoughts or comments are welcome.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 23, 2021)

streetrodder_1940 said:


> Any thoughts or comments are welcome.




Looks killer,great job all around. Those handlebars are awesome and clearly shined up nicely. Ride and enjoy, any luck with info on the bike?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 23, 2021)

Great job and bike.


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 23, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Looks killer,great job all around. Those handlebars are awesome and clearly shined up nicely. Ride and enjoy, any luck with info on the bike?



Thanks, absolutely none I would love to find out more. I'm very curious as to what it is really worth


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 23, 2021)

I found  a few references to it on the webs. Nothing really ground breaking. I saw one that had sold for $250 3/4 yearas ago it was different style frame  like Huffy eliminator. Like always if you put it in front of the right person who knows what they would pay. If it was super rare and desirable someone would know something about it. Very cool bike keep looking and keep riding it.


streetrodder_1940 said:


> Thanks, absolutely none I would love to find out more. I'm very curious as to what it is really worth


----------



## PLERR (Jan 23, 2021)

I have a Heidemann Works Hanover, so I'm looking for info on German bikes too. I came across this post from @radsonne a while back offering help with German made bikes. I haven't contacted him yet, but maybe you could give it a go and see what you can find. Really sweet bike and great job on the refresh! Good luck!


----------



## streetrodder_1940 (Jan 24, 2021)

PLERR said:


> I have a Heidemann Works Hanover, so I'm looking for info on German bikes too. I came across this post from @radsonne a while back offering help with German made bikes. I haven't contacted him yet, but maybe you could give it a go and see what you can find. Really sweet bike and great job on the refresh! Good luck!



Thanks for the info. I will post any new information I find on here


----------



## juvela (Feb 28, 2021)

-----

very nice job with the bike; thank you for sharing it!    

chainset looks to a Thun pattern

would expect rear hub to be Fichtel & Sachs / Torpedo

blades have "relaxed" somewhat; likely a previous owner was fond of jumps, or going down stairs...or off curbs...

suggest removal of fork and alignment of blades on an alignment jig

-----


----------

